# 553 Access denied



## wouldbeeditor (Jan 18, 2005)

*Hi everyone,
I just had a HDD failure and to replace it with a new one and putting back all my back-ups. But now I have another problem. FrontPage 2003 web editor popps up a window saying 553 access denied.
I know that 553 has to do with the AV and so I disabled both the firewall and the AV, but to no avail. Has anyone got an idea what the problem could be. Any help is greatly appreciated.
I run XP Pro and it lets me logg onto the remote server but not upload.
Rolf*


----------

